# Help With Equipment Choices



## jrsdws (Dec 7, 2020)

Hey all.  I've done my own small batches of various sausages, summer sausage, venison bacon, etc. and enjoy it.  

Now the gang at deer camp is considering processing our own as a group.  We have been taking in an average of 6 deer per year to the locker and basically all gets ground up into:  little bit of burger, mostly summer sausage and venison bacon.  

With that said....we would be looking for adequate sized equipment to handle that average of 6 deer in a session.....or a day of grinding, mixing, stuffing and then a weekend of smoking.

I'm thinking a minimum of a 1hp #22 grinder would handle it?  I do have access to a Carnivore 1-1/2hp #32 that we could start with but would prefer to purchase our own at some point with the savings from going to the locker.  Are these grinders adequate at stuffing also?  I only have a 5lb Lem stuffer but borrowing the grind for a year opens up funds for bigger.  Also.....how about a meat mixer?  Worth the money?  I think having enough smokers might be the biggest challenge.  I'm considering finishing summer sausage sous vide as a time a space saver?

Your thoughts?


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a LEM #12 grinder, a LEM 10 lb stuffer and a LEM 50 lb mixer.

I find the #12 grinder adequate for doing about 60 pounds of meat in about 5 hours with 2 people working together.  This includes grinding, mixing, stuffing.

The 10 lb stuffer is great.  The only thing I would want more is an electric foot switch to drive the stuffer.  If I had that, I could make sausage by myself.

The 50 lb meat mixer is a joy to use.  Mixes the grind perfectly and saves your hands and shoulders.

I am not sure how many pounds of meat you would get from 6 deer.

In Wisconsin, 6 deer would get you about 800 pounds of meat.       We grow em big here.

JC


----------



## jrsdws (Dec 7, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> I have a LEM #12 grinder, a LEM 10 lb stuffer and a LEM 50 lb mixer.
> 
> I find the #12 grinder adequate for doing about 60 pounds of meat in about 5 hours with 2 people working together.  This includes grinding, mixing, stuffing.
> 
> ...



Wisconsin also....only took 4 in to the locker this year and the bill is gonna hurt.  But it's all split up amongst us so.....


----------



## dernektambura (Dec 7, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> The 10 lb stuffer is great.  The only thing I would want more is an electric foot switch to drive the stuffer.  If I had that, I could make sausage by myself.


You can use foot pedal switch from electric sewing machine for sausage stuffer...


----------

